# 2000+ Space Wolves



## Haringoth (Apr 11, 2011)

In Calgary. Prefer they go local if possible.


10 Terminators - One with Assault Cannon, One with Heavy Flamer
20 Close Combat Marines
20 Bolter Marines - 2 Plasma Guns, 3 Flamers and a Wolf Standard
Dreadnought - Multi Melta and DCCW w/Heavy Flamer
10 Heavy Support - 6 Missiles, 2 Lascannons, 2 Plasma Cannons
5 Scouts
Land Raider
Land Speeder with Heavy Flamer and Multi-Melta
Various HQ units including a metal Wolf Lord
Bits, Pieces and the like

Trade or money, though if money, it will be local. Too much funny business can happen online.


----------

